# I need help; Can't get ahold of FashionLab or Inkscreens



## d85jones (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello,

I'm definitely new here and I can't find a direct answer to my question, so I decided to post it and see if I can get some feedback. 

I'm needing a shirt (Bare Apparel Lava Wash) printed, relabeled, hang tagged, folded and polybagged. I like what I see with Inkscreens.com and FashionLab, but I've tried emailing and calling for multiple days to no avail. 

Does anyone know how I can get ahold of them, or does anyone know of someone who can offer me the same services as they provide? I want to be able to print anywhere on the shirt. My first couple orders will only be maybe 50-100 shirts. But should grow in volume to 1000 shirts a month after the first few months. 

Please help! 

Thanks.

David Jones


----------



## dlachasse (Aug 20, 2009)

Try Sharprint. Seems like they offer almost everything.


----------

